# My 8-year old cat died unexpectedly?



## Anyastt9 (May 30, 2013)

My 8-year old cat that I had since he was a 3-month old kitten died unexpectedly on May 8, 2013 at around 5:00 a.m. I was asleep, but I woke up because he sounded like he was trying to throw up a hairball. He was hunched over and made the exact same noise as cats do when they have a hairball, so initially I wasn't that alarmed yet, but then I noticed that it went on far longer than expected. After about two minutes, he ran out of the room and into the corridor where he laid down on his side, and started to breath very heavily. In between the heavy breaths, he began meowing loudly. I started panicking and I didn't know what to do or what was going on, I just cried a little and tried to find the number of the closest emergency animal hospital that was available. A minute later he ran down the stairs, but he stopped half way through and just laid on his side again while continuing his heavy breathing and meows. His meows and breathes became fainter, and then he eventually did vomit which made me relieved, so I thought he was going to be ok. However, almost immediately after vomiting he passed away.

I never thought this would happen, prior to that time he showed absolutely no signs of being ill or unusual behavior. I'm not ashamed to say that he was definitely my best friend, so his death just crushed me on an emotional level, and the fact that I don't have the slightest idea of what could have caused it is bugging me everyday. This is primarily why I joined this wonderful forum, to get an understand of what possibly happened and have closure.


----------



## mikeb (Nov 21, 2006)

I obviously have no idea what happened to your best friend. All I can say is that the pain and loss you feel are valid and that my heart aches for you. We have all, (or most of us have) lost one of our pets and regardless the circumstance, the pain is almost unbearable.
I hope you can heal and know that some day you will.
Peace


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for what happened and I can just imagine how awful that was. It sounds like there was no way that you could have gotten help fast enough. Time is the only thing that heals and I there is a special place in my heart for each one of my furry family that has passed.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am soo sorry for the loss of your beloved kitty.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry  my heart goes out to you. ((Hugs))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

We may not know what happened to your poor kitty, but we are here for emotional support.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I am so sorry about what happened to your cat. There is a possibility that your cat had an asthma attack. My friend's kitty was rushed to emergency animal hospital and they told her it was asthma not hairball. Similar episode like hairball just slightly different and it could be fast and fatal.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*I am so sorry*

I am so sorry. I wish I had some tidbit of information, but as much as I feel I know about cats and cat health, their little bodies really are a mystery. In humans we have all kinds of diagnostic tests that can pretty much pinpoint whats going wrong, but much less so with our animal friends, particularly after they are gone. It does sound like he may have been choking, either via an asthma attack, an allergic reaction (maybe an insect sting) or a perhaps a foreign body. The last few minutes sounds like end stage congestive heart failure, but that is usually preceded by signs of failing health. Whatever the cause, you have my heartfelt sympathy. My cats are my children and the loss of them will be a loss of a big part of me.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you, Muska. It sounds like he and you were both scared while it was happening. You may never know why he died.

But if you want to share happy memories stories or photos in his honor, please understand that so many people here understand the sadness and confusion of losing a beloved pet.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*I agree*



NebraskaCat said:


> I'm so sorry for you, Muska. It sounds like he and you were both scared while it was happening. You may never know why he died.
> 
> But if you want to share happy memories stories or photos in his honor, please understand that so many people here understand the sadness and confusion of losing a beloved pet.


I agree NebraskaCat....sometimes writing out all of your memories and sharing with others who will enjoy the unique personality of YOUR cat can be comforting and help you heal. I know I would enjoy hearing them if you are ever ready to share them.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

*SOB*
I am so sorry. So many things it could be and you may never know. A neighbor a block away had a similar thing happen in that it was an indoor/outdoor cat. Always came in in the evening, except for that night and they found the cat dead in the backyard. It was unharmed...around 9 years old.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you in your loss of your best friend. I lost one of my cats suddenly. I found out she had a heart mummor on Sunday and scheduled an ultra sound for Thursday when my vet would be back in the office from her vacation. She passed away suddenly from the mummer before I could get her into the appointment. 

It rips you up inside. Know that you gave your cat unconditional love and a happy home. He is still near you and will be waiting for you on the other side. Id love to see pictures and hear more about your heart cat. cyber hugs (((())))


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is certainly inexplicable what happened but I hope you take comfort in the fact that he did not seem to suffer long. Many of us have had to deal with the slow, painful decline of our beloved pets only to have them put to sleep after suffering for a long time. 

I had a similar incident to yours with our Maggie. She was 12 and when I got up in the morning I heard the most pitiful meow from another room. I found her laying on the floor with blood coming out of her mouth. Not a lot, but certainly frightening. I carried her downstairs to take her to the vet and she died before I could even change my clothes and get ready to go. We never knew what happened - it was all quite a shock. I've guessed it was a brain aneurysm, but really never knew for sure. I've always been glad that she waited for me to get up though so I could say goodbye and care for her best I could.

Hugs to you. I agree that writing it down and remembering her as best you can is good medicine.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

(((((hugs))))
I am so sorry to hear this....
We may never know the reason. The most important thing to remember is that your buddy knew you loved him; and you obviously loved him....
may that and your memories help...
(((hugs)))


----------



## Anyastt9 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you guys so much for your kind words, and I'm also very sorry to those who have also lost their kitties. I really appreciated these comments, and it means a lot coming from fellow cat lovers. I will upload some pictures of him and tell you guys more about him soon.  Oh, and I forgot to mention that his name was Tiger.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

RIP Tiger. I will eagerly await hour memories.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sad. I am so sorry for your loss. My husband's aunt has 5 cats, and her 6 year old boy cat died unexpectedly recently, and she was at a loss too. The vet believed that maybe it was an underlying heart issue with her kitty, but it was very similar to what happened to you, he just laid down and died. It was awful, she was devastated, as you are. I can't even imagine. Not sure if you have other babies, but maybe soon another kitty might help you heal your heart? When I lost my 13 year old dog, after a year long battle with many medical issues, I was so sad, but I decided to foster. I had a foster within 5 days, and she stayed with me for about 2 months, and it helped my heart heal so much. Again, I am so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i'm so sorry that happened! my first reaction was that it was a heart attack but that's based on human symptoms, not cats. doctors say the younger you are when you have a heart attack the more severe it usually is, and that people who vomit from early symptoms are more likely to die.

I didn't think of asthma attack but that could have been it as well. that's horrible. I have never had an animal die without an extended illness so at least I was prepared. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tiger. I look forward to seeing your photos of him. Hugs to you.


----------



## Anyastt9 (May 30, 2013)

howsefrau32 said:


> So sad. I am so sorry for your loss. My husband's aunt has 5 cats, and her 6 year old boy cat died unexpectedly recently, and she was at a loss too. The vet believed that maybe it was an underlying heart issue with her kitty, but it was very similar to what happened to you, he just laid down and died. It was awful, she was devastated, as you are. I can't even imagine. Not sure if you have other babies, but maybe soon another kitty might help you heal your heart? When I lost my 13 year old dog, after a year long battle with many medical issues, I was so sad, but I decided to foster. I had a foster within 5 days, and she stayed with me for about 2 months, and it helped my heart heal so much. Again, I am so very sorry for you loss.


I'm sorry about your husband's aunt's cat, and I hope your husband's aunt is healed now. I also have a 2-year old kitty named Mittens, and I think she was upset too. Normally she's very energetic, but when Tiger died she became lethargic and slept more than usual. She's back to her normal self at the moment though.

I put a picture of Tiger as an attachment.  

He was a very mellow and sweet boy. Wherever I would go, he would follow me and walk at my pace, or lay down next to wherever I was. If I ever went outside, he'd watch me out the window and start meowing. Whenever I'd come back home from school, he'd immediately wake up from his nap and greet me as if he hadn't seen me in ages. And at night, he would always sleep right beside me when it was bed time. He never wanting anything more than to just simply be right next to his loved ones.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

You can see what a sweet boy he was. It sounds like he found his friend in you. Now he rests in peace with nothing that will hurt him.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

*So precious*

Tiger looks like such a sweet little kitty. My Pooter is that way, my constant shadow. I bet heaven is even a little brighter these days.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I think it's harder when it happens so suddenly than if one is prepared when the cat has been ill for quite some time. I had a similar situation with one of my cats....she had been vomiting and coughing and seemed to be trying to get up a hairball. I wasn't too worried at the time and had an appt I had to attend and left her for about an hour. When I returned I found her dead lying on her side on the floor under a low table. My vet thought she'd had a heart attack, altho he'd never heard a murmur. I just read this morning in Toronto Star a pet article that said 1 in 8 cats die of heart attacks and 1 in 4 dogs do so.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tiger. I can only imagine how upsetting that was, and continues to be.

For what it's worth, hearing your story and knowing what Tiger's symptoms were will help people here on the forum recognize those symptoms if they should see them. Thank you for sharing your story....I know how painful it is.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Tiger. I lost one of my cats the same way and it was shocking, scary, and sad. I also joined a pet loss site and then this wonderful site which helped me a lot. It takes time to process and heal. Just know that you have this forum for support.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

My kitties and I are so sorry to hear about your loss. It will kill me when it happens to me. Take comfort in knowing that you gave Tiger 8 wonderful years. I know he thought you were the best mommy in the world! Also take comfort in the fact that he did not suffer long and that whatever was wrong is now "cured" and he is happily waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. Do not beat yourself up wondering if you could have done something different.....it was out of your hands. Just enjoy the happy memories.
I agree with the others....when you are ready please give another little furball (or better yet...2 littermates....a boy and a girl. They will never replace Tiger in your heart but you would be sharing your life with more babies that need a good home and all your love. You are a great kitty mommy...never forget that. And should you decide to adopt (esp. 2) your life will take on new meaning. My 2 little ones were littermates and they keep me and each other entertained all the time. They always know where each other is....but if I've been out of sight for 10 min...one or both will comr find me so they can tell me a story!
Allow yourself to grieve and then save another in memory of Tiger.....that is what he would want.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no better words for members of this forum, except to share somebody's poem. In memory of your treasured friend.
_
"I lost a treasured friend today,
The little kitty who used to lay
His gentle head upon my knee
And share his silent thoughts with me.

He'll come no longer to my call,
Retrieve no more his favourite ball.
A voice far greater than my own
Has called him to His golden throne.

And though my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank Him for the happy years.
He let him spend down here with me,
And for her love and loyalty." _Unknown author


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your sudden death of your kitty I hope you find comfort in knowing you gave him a good life by your side.


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenlee (Mar 21, 2008)

Words can't express how sorry I am to hear about your losing Tiger. Tiger knew you loved him. I pray you find peace knowing you gave him all the love and care you possibly could. Hugs


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet kitty. If you need to talk we are here for you. It is heartbreaking to lose a friend like that. Hang in there and please think about the good times you had together.


----------

